# rsync of deeply nested dir structure to ZFS 2 disk mirror causes reboot



## estrabd (Feb 15, 2012)

I am rsync'ing a fairly deep nest of 5 GB of files, sparsly spread out to a 2 disk zmirror on FreeBSD 9.0 REL.  There is basically one file per leaf directory - which is about 40 directories down. I am not in the position to modify this layout at the moment if this is recommended, but this could be an option in time.  The source of the data is a FreeBSD 7.x Xen image with the same data structure on UFS - where it is working fine for its purpose.

After some limited amout of time/transfer, the machine spontaneously reboots. I am not really sure how to go about debugging this - I do have access to the machine, so if I need to be physically there to troubleshoot, that is an option.

For now the workaround is rsync'ing to a UFS partition, which (edit) completed successfully.  

Does anything here strike anyone as problematic? I am thinking that the deep nesting of the directories (~ 40 deep) might be causing the issue, but I am not in a position to modify this layout simply so that I can get it to work on ZFS - if that's even the problem.


----------



## aragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you rule out faulty RAM with a memtest?


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 15, 2012)

Are there any errors in /var/log?


----------



## estrabd (Feb 16, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> Can you rule out faulty RAM with a memtest?



This server is new to me - though a used Dell Poweredge 1750. I ran *memtest* on the RAM over night (>12 passes) only a few days before installing FreeBSD 9.0 REL and setting up the zmirror. I imagine it's not the RAM, but if all else fails I can run it again.

I am going to see if I can find any error message - maybe the metadata for such a deeply nested directory structure turned it over.

I set the kernel_vmem as recommended and I have 4GB of RAM on this sucker.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 16, 2012)

White_Mad_Hatter said:
			
		

> Are there any errors in /var/log?



I *grep*'d the logs, but found nothing. Where should I be looking?


----------



## debguy (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't you have an errror message to show please? Most frequently it's bad memory or a peripheral driver which can't handle error conditions or bus locks or something. 
Shouldn't matter, but if it's "deep" (and many), make sure you formatted so have enough inodes. (should not cause crash)


----------

